# Severe Dandruff/Skin Flakes



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

So we received Biscuit from a couple who couldn't keep him. When they had him (for all of 1 week) they left him in a x pen full of Pine Shavings. I thought he was allergic to those cause he's been covered in Dandruff since the day we got him. 

He was on garbage food when I got him and slowly have switched him over to Acana Large Breed Puppy. 

His skin is still COVERED in scales. I've tried to take a pic but it's not showing up great. You can see the flakes all over his fur. He's just covered in bad dandruff. 

Anything I can do for this?? My vet said Fish Oil. I'm just afraid of giving him oil and him getting diarrhea?!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Fish oil works well. You can go the easy route and get fish oil capsules at Costco, etc. Just start out with a couple of capsules each meal. We give our's olive oil and it is maybe about 1 tblspoon per meal. Just don't start off with a huge amount. If you don't see any diarrhea after a few days, then increase a little bit at a time. Good food and some fish oil will hopefully make the difference.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

Probably a dumb question, but do I just give him the capsule? or Break and squeeze it in to his food?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You may want to consider having him tested for ichthyosis...

OptiGen Ichthyosis (ICT-A) in GR performed by Antagene


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll inquire about that, thanks


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It really does look/sound like icthiosis. It's more cosmetic than anything, but I can see where it would be annoying!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I would also try the fish oil it may help. Theres a sticky in the health section written by IowaGold that helped me a lot.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

that was my thought ichthyosis or however the heck you spell that


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-I would run the DNA test for icthyosis. If it is that, at least you know what you are dealing with. I don't think there is a lot you can do for it, if that is it.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks!! I'll look up the thread and I'll ask about that next visit to the vets in a couple weeks for shots. 
Doesn't seem to bother him at all. Just un-sightly really.


----------

